
Ask HN: What Book Has the Most Page-for-Page Wisdom? - JSeymourATL
Curious to hear from HN&#x27;ers, What Book has the Most Page-for-Page Wisdom?<p>Inspired by a recent article by Shane Parrish &gt;  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.farnamstreetblog.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;the-most-page-for-page-wisdom&#x2F;
======
andsmi2
How about Solomon's Proverbs? Composed between 4 and 5 centuries before Sun
Tzu even lived, translated into Greek 100 years before the earliest known Art
of War manuscript, and containing a collection of ancient wisdom in bite size
chunks-- page for page the most wisdom you could possibly find.

Traditional English Translation:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/8300/8300-h/8300-22h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/8300/8300-h/8300-22h.htm)

Modern Reading Translation:
[https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Proverbs+1&vers...](https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Proverbs+1&version=NLT)

------
jordanpg
\- _The Open Society and Its Enemies_ by Karl Popper

\- _Writings on an Ethical Life_ by Peter Singer

\- _Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_ by Douglas R. Hofstadter

\- _Arguably: Essays by Christopher Hitchens_

------
infiniteseeker
\- The Enchihirdion by Epictetus

\- Meditations by Marcus Aurelius

\- Letters of a Stoic by Seneca

\- Dhammapada (various translations)

\- Bhagavad Gita (various translations)

------
bromone4
Dhammapada or Tao The Ching.

------
edman
Qur'an definitely!

------
Mimu
The Bible, since 0.

~~~
sarciszewski
I think OP is seeking wisdom, not fictitious accounts of historical
atrocities.

~~~
Pryde
No need to be rude about what may be long-held theological beliefs.
Respectfully disagreeing is fine, thinly veiled hostility is a bit uncivil

~~~
sarciszewski
Civility can lick my taint. Religion needs to die in a fire.

~~~
Pryde
Can I ask why you feel that way?

~~~
sarciszewski
Sure. Ping me on XMPP if you like. I use OTR.

[https://scott.arciszewski.me/contact](https://scott.arciszewski.me/contact)

Or, GPG + Email works too.

